# 1990 Regency RA7



## CACBNei (Nov 10, 2013)

This is my first post. Been watching the board for a while and researching used stoves. Lots of info on this site. Thanks to all the contributors, sponsors and advertisers.

Today I went to look at a 1990 Regency RA7. Seller had it listed for $400. When I got there we talked for a couple minutes. the guy says he knows nothing about wood stoves, and if I could use it I could take it and send him a little something later, or not. He doesn't care. Just a nice guy. (Nice God sighting.) I need to find out what I can about this stove. Seems to be in good shape. No warped pannels, fire brick in good shape. One rust blemish on the top. Needs gasket rope. On top of the baffle there are only 3 fire bricks. Should there be more? There may be room for 4 or 5. What is the difference between an R7 and an RA7? Where can I get a blower attachement for this stove? Any idea on heating capacity with good wood?

Would also appreciate your input on use. I think I have two options for this Regency. Put the Regency in place of the Fisher in the basement, or use it on a three seaon porch. Here is a bit about our home.

The original home is a 1200 foot three bedroom ranch, not open concept, over a walk out basement of the same foot print. Full hydronic heat on the main floor. Limited - one large register - hydronic heat on the lower level. The original owners attached a 12 x 24 three season porch on the end of the home; root cellar under half, slab under the other half of the three season porch. This porch has double hung windows with storm windows on three sides and about 6 inches of insulation in the attic. No curtains at this time. I'm thinking about knocking out the wall between the three season porch and the living room. Last year I had the porch piped for a natural gas free standing or wall mounted stove but haven't installed one yet.

Right now we have a Fisher Papa Bear (1976?) in the basement. The basement also is not open concept. The Fisher sits at one end, the foundation end, of a family room that is 12 X 24. We do not burn the Fisher all the time. It is fired a few times a week as suplemental heat or when we plan to use the basement. (I have a home office in another part of the basement. I fire the Fisher when I know I have hours of work to do in the office.)

Masonry clay tile lined chimney is in good shape. It used to be on the end of the house and now is enclosed by the three season porch. It runs from basement up through the three season porch and out the roof.

So, after picking up this Regency, I'm thinking we get a blower for it, put it in the basement and get rid of the Fisher. Or, put the Regency in the three season porch, convert the porch to 4 season use, run a dedicated pipe out the roof and forget about getting a DV NG stove for the porch.

What advice would folks have for this situation?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 10, 2013)

I have no experience with the stove, but here is the manual for the RA series.

http://www.regency-fire.com/RegencyFireplaces/media/PDFs/Manuals-old/908-132.pdf


----------



## ThomBoz (Jun 20, 2014)

CACBNei said:


> This is my first post. Been watching the board for a while and researching used stoves. Lots of info on this site. Thanks to all the contributors, sponsors and advertisers.
> 
> Today I went to look at a 1990 Regency RA7. Seller had it listed for $400. When I got there we talked for a couple minutes. the guy says he knows nothing about wood stoves, and if I could use it I could take it and send him a little something later, or not. He doesn't care. Just a nice guy. (Nice God sighting.) I need to find out what I can about this stove. Seems to be in good shape. No warped pannels, fire brick in good shape. One rust blemish on the top. Needs gasket rope. On top of the baffle there are only 3 fire bricks. Should there be more? There may be room for 4 or 5. What is the difference between an R7 and an RA7? Where can I get a blower attachement for this stove? Any idea on heating capacity with good wood?
> 
> ...



Hi Friend, 
   I am also new to this forum, and am not sure I'm doing things right. But today I looked at a Regency and I think it is the RA7. Did you buy the one you were looking at? A guy has one for sale for 350.00, it looks pretty good. Ii has an EPA 1990 sticker on the back. Is this a good stove? It is a small one, nut I only have 1150 sq ft to heat NoCal coastal. Maybe a dozen time a year it gets below 32 in the middle of the night. Any thought would be appreciated. Thanks,
ThomBoz


----------



## ThomBoz (Feb 3, 2015)

Thom here, I bought the RA7 and have been thru half the winter here. My home is 1200 sq ft but with vaulted ceilings, Most of my insulation is now installed. This little stove does pretty well. 
   Positives: Looks good, nice looking flame, glass gets black then burns off to clear. It does a great job of heating the place. It gets down a bit below 30 degrees on the coldest nights and this stove will keep the place over 70 degrees. I don't have a lot of experience, but it seems to light easy and drafts fine with 13' 8" pipe (bottom of firebox to top of chimney). 
   Negatives: Small fire box height wise makes getting normal sized logs in difficult. No matter how I load it, 3 hours later its done, and a half hour after that I gotta relight it.
   Currently looking for a new small stove that might burn thru the night.


----------

